# Update after transfer



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah crammed into a oceanic 150 gal-LMFAO

View attachment 180446


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

nice lookin pacu! i wonder why so many people hate on em?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> nice lookin pacu! i wonder why so many people hate on em?


Cause they dont understand the personality they have-
Nor can they house or afford to feed one.....

Thanks


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah before i had my P's i had 4 pacu in a 125G when i still lived with my parents in high school and when i got done with school and moved out i left the tank and the pacu and my dad ended up giving the tank and the fish to a buddy of his who took care of them. my parents said it was too much for them to handle on top of the 2 dogs and the 2 cats we had...and my younger sister haha i loved em though definitely had a very unique personality


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> yeah before i had my P's i had 4 pacu in a 125G when i still lived with my parents in high school and when i got done with school and moved out i left the tank and the pacu and my dad ended up giving the tank and the fish to a buddy of his who took care of them. my parents said it was too much for them to handle on top of the 2 dogs and the 2 cats we had...and my younger sister haha i loved em though definitely had a very unique personality


They do require alot of care.......Eating and pooping machines......


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i know haha i remember coming home once a week to clean the tank and i lived 3hours away from my parents, which was the real reason i would come home cause some weeks i didnt wanna do nothing just go relax or something but instead i'd have to go drive 3 hours to clean up poop haha my mom would feed them all the time but it was just getting too much for my parents so i told them do what you gotta do but make sure they go to someone that cares!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> yeah i know haha i remember coming home once a week to clean the tank and i lived 3hours away from my parents, which was the real reason i would come home cause some weeks i didnt wanna do nothing just go relax or something but instead i'd have to go drive 3 hours to clean up poop haha my mom would feed them all the time but it was just getting too much for my parents so i told them do what you gotta do but make sure they go to someone that cares!


Thats why I make sure I have the luxury of having a cleaning service maintain my tanks.....

Too much damn work-
this guy easily eats 2 pounds of raw shrimp weekly......The waste is incredible....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

phew that's about right. that's a big mambo jambo...yeah that's like having to take care of a 1 year old pooping and diapers and feeding and pooping some more haha well, great job on keeping the fish big and healthy also vibrant


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats an awesome looking fish. very pretty and good looking
but damn its huge.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
22 inch of pure beast :laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks good AK i really like the dark silver on him.

How's he adjusting to his new home?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Y did u move him out of the 500?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Y did u move him out of the 500?


Someone noticed-----









I have been having major problems with my 500.....My pump burned out and I decided to redo my bulkheads and everything kinda went from there...It has been down for almost 3 months now....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

How'd you get him out of the old tank? I had a Pacu, not as big, he was at the 16" mark. He was way too big for a net so I basically just reached in, picked him up and put him in the cooler. They are such great fish/pets because of their personalities. My Pacu really didn't show any signs of stress while handling him. I really miss that bastard......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

roccov12345 said:


> How'd you get him out of the old tank? I had a Pacu, not as big, he was at the 16" mark. He was way too big for a net so I basically just reached in, picked him up and put him in the cooler. They are such great fish/pets because of their personalities. My Pacu really didn't show any signs of stress while handling him. I really miss that bastard......


We got big nets around these parts-Although he will be moved differently when placed back into the 500 shortly....Gonna use a cooler for the move this time around...My guy is too big to grab and just move-No way that will happen-He is a fighter and doesn't like being moved one bit....He netted pretty easily-But puts up one hell of afight once netted....Just hold the F on and hope for the best when moving him....Not a fun ordeal and certainly do not look forward to having to do it again...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a beast of a fish







Good luck with the the tank and the move for Mr. Pacu


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> That is a beast of a fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you get the luxury of seeing my 3 Ft Eel :laugh:

The Pacu isn't the biggest around-Only the nicest looking one around...

It's a pain to move him-This last move made him not eat for over 2 months....I suspect the same will happen when I place him back in-He is not as thick as he use to be....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> That is a beast of a fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you get the luxury of seeing my 3 Ft Eel :laugh:

The Pacu isn't the biggest around-Only the nicest looking one around...

It's a pain to move him-This last move made him not eat for over 2 months....I suspect the same will happen when I place him back in-He is not as thick as he use to be....
[/quote]

I guess he's a fighter, 2 months? wow that's crazy. I moved my guy and he was immediately eating right after. Looks like yours is temperamental. How much do you think he weighed in at? For anyone who has not seen a Pacu of this stature up close, you cannot even begin to imagine what it would be like to move one!!!

Good luck on the second move. You should get a video of it!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

roccov12345 said:


> That is a beast of a fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you get the luxury of seeing my 3 Ft Eel :laugh:

The Pacu isn't the biggest around-Only the nicest looking one around...

It's a pain to move him-This last move made him not eat for over 2 months....I suspect the same will happen when I place him back in-He is not as thick as he use to be....
[/quote]

I guess he's a fighter, 2 months? wow that's crazy. I moved my guy and he was immediately eating right after. Looks like yours is temperamental. How much do you think he weighed in at? For anyone who has not seen a Pacu of this stature up close, you cannot even begin to imagine what it would be like to move one!!!

Good luck on the second move. You should get a video of it!!!!!
[/quote]

Yeah he doesn't like the moves at all-

I did not move him this last time-Had a friend that did it for me-I will try for vid next time around for sure...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hot damn, AK! you put the cool back in keeping Pacus, like the jock who takes the nerd to prom.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Hot damn, AK! you put the cool back in keeping Pacus, like the jock who takes the nerd to prom.


Thanks man-
Although many hate them-
I take great pride in being able to raise one of the nicest ones around.....Not an easy task to accomplish-Feeding this guy would break most people......


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hot damn, AK! you put the cool back in keeping Pacus, like the jock who takes the nerd to prom.


Thanks man-
Although many hate them-
I take great pride in being able to raise one of the nicest ones around.....Not an easy task to accomplish-Feeding this guy would break most people......:nod:
[/quote]

yes i definitely second that notion!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

amazing pic as always

and i had 3 pacus back in the day got rid of then they got huge
theydef love to eat and mad friendly


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Death in # said:


> amazing pic as always
> 
> and i had 3 pacus back in the day got rid of then they got huge
> theydef love to eat and mad friendly


How big did they get-
what size tank.
Diet?

Appreciate the kind words...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> amazing pic as always
> 
> and i had 3 pacus back in the day got rid of then they got huge
> theydef love to eat and mad friendly


How big did they get-
what size tank.
Diet?

Appreciate the kind words...
[/quote]

i had them in a 55g 
uncycled dident know wtf i was dion at the time
they had to be 12-14" cramed with 2 rebellies in the tank

they ate mostly beefheart and shrimp 
like i said i dedent know anthing 6 yrs ago about fish
gave them to someone who said they knew what to do


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Death in # said:


> amazing pic as always
> 
> and i had 3 pacus back in the day got rid of then they got huge
> theydef love to eat and mad friendly


How big did they get-
what size tank.
Diet?

Appreciate the kind words...
[/quote]

i had them in a 55g 
uncycled dident know wtf i was dion at the time
they had to be 12-14" cramed with 2 rebellies in the tank

they ate mostly beefheart and shrimp 
like i said i dedent know anthing 6 yrs ago about fish
gave them to someone who said they knew what to do
[/quote]

A learning mistake-
I have hada few of them myself....

Appreciate the info-


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

A little late, but nice man, how much does he eat!?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> A little late, but nice man, how much does he eat!?


Thanks-
Before the transfer-
I could easily feed him 25 to 30-2 inch shrimps at a time.....Basically a whole bag to himself....


----------

